# Decemeber 2008 - PICTURE HEAVY



## User49 (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay okay... I do have a little mac problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Just in time for New Years I wanted to take stock of my mac collection so far. I keep an alphabetized list on Microsoft word of what I own. And I keep it all in a little corner in the spare bedroom. I haven't taken pictures of EVERYTHING (ie, nail polishes, my freelance kit, and my work brushes) but I got most of my stuff in there... Here we go...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Putting your pics side by side when they are this large distorts the screen images...

Great Collection however...But most of it is off my screen so I can't see it


----------



## User49 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Putting your pics side by side when they are this large distorts the screen images...

Great Collection however...But most of it is off my screen so I can't see it_

 
Thanks I didn't know that! I've put spaces between them!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yep that works!! Looks great !!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

oh my gaaah, amazing collection


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 16, 2008)

Great collection


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 16, 2008)

nice collection!!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 16, 2008)

Very very nice.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 17, 2008)

awsome collection, i like all ur stuff


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW!!!!! What a great collection!!!! I want your collection lol


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome collection! Is that all MAC jewelry?? Where did you find all those beautiful items?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 18, 2008)

:d  rools:


----------



## User49 (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Awesome collection! Is that all MAC jewelry?? Where did you find all those beautiful items? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


They are given to staff at mac each Christmas! You get a badge when you start and then the plain necklace like the badge when you go on basic training. We got the one that is like a leather cuff this Christmas. The big chunky one I had to buy from ebay as that was before my time but I wanted one so I paid the extra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes they have things on ebay if you type in mac jewelry. I always keep an eye out for the older stuff. There is also a gorgeous one with black cubes that is really long from a few Chrismas's ago!! ;0) xx


----------



## orkira (Dec 23, 2008)

Great collection.  Where did you get that train case from and how many eyeshadows do the top hold depth wise?  Thanks.


----------



## animacani (Dec 23, 2008)

what are the blushes you have there?


----------



## L O V E (Dec 23, 2008)

woow amazing collection 

i wanaa shair with you :$


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 23, 2008)

Great collection! I'm so jealous of all your blushies and MSFs!


----------



## nikki (Dec 24, 2008)

Great collection!!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 24, 2008)

Amazing collection !!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 24, 2008)

Great collection


----------



## User49 (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_what are the blushes you have there?_

 






Blossoming(c)
Dollymix
Frankly Scarlett
Honour (g)
Ladyblush(c) 
Lune(c)(le)
Mocha 
Pleasureful(c)
Plum D’ Bois (le)
Sassed Up (g)(le)
Stark Naked (le)
Sunbasque 


Mineralize
Dainty (m)
Love Joy (m)
Love Thing (m)
GlobalGlowMSF (m)
Northern Light -MSF(m)(le)
Sheer Bronze(m)


----------

